# Lab licking sore on leg



## bsquared11 (Mar 18, 2012)

My 5 year old chocolate lab has developed a sore on her leg that she will not stop licking. It is constant raw spot roughly 1"x2".

We have tried wrapping the area and using a cone. She was able to get around both or just lick somewhere else. We have also tried ointments and sprays, but nothing seems to work.

I am open to any ideas. Thanks.


----------



## basod (Mar 18, 2012)

get it checked by a vet.
Lab's and other larger breeds develop dry spots -typically on their back's that they will go nuts attempting to satisfy.
Diet can have a big change in this, going to a "weigth control" formula will rob them of skin nutrition that has prevented it in the past.
changes in the seasons can cause this as well(allergies), dogs can be allergic to poison ivy or get a spot on themselves just like us


----------



## greg13 (Mar 18, 2012)

Get to the Vet and listen to what he tells you. Mine was very specific about using Purina ONE food, I tried switching to Purina Beneful after a few months and saw a noticeable change in over all health of the dogs.

basod is right about allergies, that is another possibility as well that needs to be checked on.


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 19, 2012)

I showed dogs in 4h when I was a kid. We had two collies, long hiared larger breeds. They would do the same thing. The vet called these things "hot spots" and I believe there was some sort of ointment to fix them.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 19, 2012)

Have you had any changes in YOUR schedule?  Mine developed a hot spot when I changed jobs and no longer visited him at lunch every day.  A walk in the morning to tire him out was the answer until he adjusted to the new schedule.  

Matt


----------



## TroyW (Mar 19, 2012)

bsquared11 said:


> My 5 year old chocolate lab has developed a sore on her leg that she will not stop licking. It is constant raw spot roughly 1"x2".
> 
> We have tried wrapping the area and using a cone. She was able to get around both or just lick somewhere else. We have also tried ointments and sprays, but nothing seems to work.
> 
> I am open to any ideas. Thanks.


 
It's called a lick granuloma. Usually caused by boredom or nervous tension.


----------



## stee6043 (Mar 19, 2012)

My 8 year old lab has the exact same thing.  Our vet told is it was quite typical and a little vaseline would help keep it from drying out.  The vaseline did not work particularly well but after a while our dog just lost interest.  I have friends with the labs with the same issue.  The vet's never really tried to treat it as it was deemed "normal"....


----------



## greg13 (Mar 19, 2012)

Still, get it checked. Advise from the net is handy, but don't bet your (or your dog's) life in it.


----------



## taxidermist (Mar 19, 2012)

My lab had a spot on his elbow... My sister-in-law is a vet and she felt it and it was a cist. she removed it and now its fine.


----------



## John97 (Mar 20, 2012)

My female yellow Lab gets a raw spot on her elbow from time to time because of the way she likes to lay.  I put this on it and it helps it heal up nicely.


----------



## davmor (Mar 21, 2012)

One of my Labs gets hot spots like that quite often. She is very sensitive to the food she eats. Most times we take her to the vet and they give her antibiotics, and chortisone spray.


----------

